# Urgent!! Beware of berry college!!!!



## red dragon (Dec 22, 2011)

All hunters beware of an idiot that hunts at berry college today while rabbit hunting we had dropped the tail gate to turn the dogs loose and while i was getting my gun and orange on about 8 dogs were on the road fooling around (you could see about 300 yards each way and the speed limit 20 a black truck come flying at least 60 miles an hour and hits my best rabbit dogs and kills it! Now i know the dogs shouldnt be on the road but to this is ridiculous if you see dogs in the road (which he did) you dont just run them over......now again this is a backroad for hunting so if you hunt berry college them you better watch your dogs...I have never been so hurt after watching something like this....everyone take care and be safe in the woods! PS the picture is of little spookie im so sad he had to leave me so soon at only 2!


----------



## Rabbit Runner94 (Dec 22, 2011)

Man  thats terrible sorry for your loss


----------



## red dragon (Dec 22, 2011)

Rabbit Runner94 said:


> Man  thats terrible sorry for your loss



Thanks man its just hard for me to understand....... he will get whats coming


----------



## Dog Hunter (Dec 22, 2011)

Did he stop?  No reason for it.


----------



## red dragon (Dec 22, 2011)

yes they stopped and he said my bad i did that to my dog the other day..........we just told him to leave we got his number and called and asked if he would be willing to pay the vet bill for putting him down and he said no..........


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

red dragon said:


> yes they stopped and he said _*my bad*_ i did that to my dog the other day..........we just told him to leave i have his number will soon post his name so people know to watch out for him ...we called and asked if he would be willing to pay the vet bill for putting him down and he said no..........


 I can't STAND for people to say this, the "proper" thing to say is "I'm sorry" and "Here, let me try to make it right"......... yes, he should have at least helped with the vet bill, but to say "my bad" oooooo, just makes my blood boil.
So sorry for your loss!


----------



## red dragon (Dec 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I can't STAND for people to say this, the "proper" thing to say is "I'm sorry" and "Here, let me try to make it right"......... yes, he should have at least helped with the vet bill, but to say "my bad" oooooo, just makes my blood boil.
> So sorry for your loss!



atleast you feel my pain lol but yeah i dont think i will be sleeping tonight


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2011)

Sorry man, but Karma can be a real :nono:.   It'll come back to him.


----------



## red dragon (Dec 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry man, but Karma can be a real :nono:.   It'll come back to him.



thats what i hope will happen


----------



## Rabbit Runner94 (Dec 22, 2011)

He better...i had 2 die a month ago but not from some other guy...i dont see how someone can b so stupid


----------



## red dragon (Dec 22, 2011)

Rabbit Runner94 said:


> He better...i had 2 die a month ago but not from some other guy...i dont see how someone can b so stupid



its funny how a hunting dog can grow on you and its hard to loose them


----------



## Rabbit Runner94 (Dec 22, 2011)

yes sir i got 5 beagles and 2 more comin and you think u will b tough on em since they are huntin dogs but then when you are around em you treat em as if they are a pup no matter the age


----------



## Chuck Terry (Dec 22, 2011)

Sorry for your loss!  Especially sorry that you had to witness it!  I lost a pup once and found him at night on a rural road only to have some FLY (60 plus MPH?) past me and run over him.  I will never forget (or lose my guilt?) seeing him get hit as he was running to me with his tail wagging!  I saw brake lights momentarily.  Then, they sped up when they realized why I was there.  When you see a vehicle stopped on a road ANY TIME, how could you not have the common sense to slow down?  It is a wonder more PEOPLE are not hit/killed by such idiots!  Eventhough I do not hunt Berry, thanks for the warning for those who do and the reminder to us all to be on guard.  Again, sorry about Spookie!


----------



## red dragon (Dec 22, 2011)

Dad is proud of you Son.  Spookie sure was a great rabbit dog and that's what makes it so hard.  Best running dog i've ever seen.  we sure are going to miss him a lot.  RIP Spookie.


----------



## red dragon (Dec 22, 2011)

Chuck Terry said:


> Sorry for your loss!  Especially sorry that you had to witness it!  I lost a pup once and found him at night on a rural road only to have some FLY (60 plus MPH?) past me and run over him.  I will never forget (or lose my guilt?) seeing him get hit as he was running to me with his tail wagging!  I saw brake lights momentarily.  Then, they sped up when they realized why I was there.  When you see a vehicle stopped on a road ANY TIME, how could you not have the common sense to slow down?  It is a wonder more PEOPLE are not hit/killed by such idiots!  Eventhough I do not hunt Berry, thanks for the warning for those who do and the reminder to us all to be on guard.  Again, sorry about Spookie!


man you hit it right on the dot it was really hard seeing it happen but maybe on day he will be in spookies shoes........but thank you


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Dec 22, 2011)

I cant fathom to think of this idiots IQ Level, that makes no sense at all. Hunting dogs grow on you because there is no bigger testament of mans best friend and man working together to gettthe job done, its like loseing a member of the family in many cases it is! This guys should have atleast offered to reconcile any bad doings if he couldnt pony up any vet fee! I feel bad just knowing that there are people around like this! Im truely sorry for your loss! Hopefully they have rabbits and briars in Dog heaven!


----------



## red dragon (Dec 22, 2011)

jimmy ballard jr said:


> I cant fathom to think of this idiots IQ Level, that makes no sense at all. Hunting dogs grow on you because there is no bigger testament of mans best friend and man working together to gettthe job done, its like loseing a member of the family in many cases it is! This guys should have atleast offered to reconcile any bad doings if he couldnt pony up any vet fee! I feel bad just knowing that there are people around like this! Im truely sorry for your loss! Hopefully they have rabbits and briars in Dog heaven!



thank you and yes i do hope there is rabbits and briars in  heaven he was the best jump dog i ever saw he would hunt harder then a bird dog all day long lets just say we wont be jumping as many rabbits


----------



## T.P. (Dec 22, 2011)

Sorry dude. No doubt God loves dogs though, he's got several of mine.


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Dec 22, 2011)

Spookie will be running Rabbits for jesus now? I bet he has a great pack of dogs!!!!!!!!


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter (Dec 22, 2011)

man sorry to hear that.we lost one 5 years ago the same way but he was running a rabbit.we were on public land and a guy came flying down the road and hit him and kept on going.people are always in a hurry to go no where.


----------



## gtfisherman (Dec 22, 2011)

That is tough. We had a hound hit once years ago. Same kind of thing. I thought the guy I was with was going to kill the driver. He acted the same way. 

I'm one of those who believes the world is a better place because of hunting dogs. Never a more loyal loving creature than a dog you spend all that time with in the woods. It's almost like lossing a kid.


----------



## fredw (Dec 22, 2011)

red dragon, that's a real shame.  It always hurts to loose one and it had to be especially bad to witness it.


----------



## gacowboy (Dec 22, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your loss, it had to be terrible to witness this. Sounds like the guy who hit him is a real smart ... and jerk. I am not sure that I could have controlled myself as well as you.


----------



## red dragon (Dec 22, 2011)

gacowboy said:


> So sorry to hear of your loss, it had to be terrible to witness this. Sounds like the guy who hit him is a real smart ... and jerk. I am not sure that I could have controlled myself as well as you.



man it was hard but my dad was the one keeping the shells out of the shotty it was just real hard for me because he had just placed 6th in his first trial and had a bunch of wins and places in the derby trials...just hated to seee so much talent get wasted by an idiot


----------



## skeeter1 (Dec 22, 2011)

sorry to hear ,   ,  and  i can  say this   i am not  noble  ,  a noble  man  has the  ability to compromise  which makes  him noble,  i  have  the  most respect  for  folks  that run over dogs   and stop   and  say they  are sorry,i have  ran over dogs  before in the highway  and  had  to carry it to the  close's house   for  and  ole lady  to come  out  histerical   and  still to hate  me  after i siad  i am sorry  and  there  was nothin i can do  it  ran  out in the highway in front of me.


  for  them to say  my bad  ,  would  have  gotin  me   another  simple battery charge ,you can beleive that ,  had  a  fool  run over  my  dog  crossin a  highway  one time     never  even hit the  brakes,  i got  so mad    not  cause  he  killed my dog  , cause i  know   it  couldn,t  be  help  it ran out in front of him  but   the fact that he didn't stop  and when i chased him down  he said  oh well  shouldn't  have been in the  rd   and  that it  wasn't the first  one  he  got   with a  grin ,    you can bet  he  didn't  ride  the  rest of  his  way home  with that smurk  in fact  i am pretty sure  his  buddy  in the  other side  had to drive  him home   lookin  out  two  good eye's !!!!! i got  a  free ride  but  it  was  worth every penny !!!!



my dogs  i love them  like  my youngins  before my  youngins   were  givin to me  by the good lord  they were my youngins


----------



## red dragon (Dec 22, 2011)

skeeter1 said:


> sorry to hear ,   ,  and  i can  say this   i am not  noble  ,  a noble  man  has the  ability to compromise  which makes  him noble,  i  have  the  most respect  for  folks  that run over dogs   and stop   and  say they  are sorry,i have  ran over dogs  before in the highway  and  had  to carry it to the  close's house   for  and  ole lady  to come  out  histerical   and  still hate    after i siad  i am sorry  and  there  was nothin i can do  it  ran  out in the highway in front of me.
> 
> 
> for  them to say  my bad  ,  would  have  gotin  me   another  simple battery charge ,you can beleive that ,  had  a  fool  run over  my  dog  crossin a  highway  one time     never  even hit the  brakes,  i got  so made    not  cause  he  killed my dog  , cause i  know   it  couldn,t  be  help  it ran out in front of him  but   the fact that he didn't stop  and when i chased him down  he said  oh well  shouldn't  have been in the  rd   and  that it  wasn't the first  one  he  got   with a  grin ,    you can bet  he  didn't  ride  the  rest of  his  way home  with that smurk  in fact  i am pretty sure  his  buddy  in the  other side  had to drive  him home   lookin  out  two  good eye's !!!!! i got  a  free ride  but  it  was  worth every penny !!!!
> ...



hahaha you just made me laugh about the free ride thing lol.....thanks buddy


----------



## Hankus (Dec 22, 2011)

You would have had to put this ol boy in the free ride group. Karma werks way too slow sometimes and others it needs a tad of help.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear it, that's a tough thing. Onme of the best beagles I've ever had got ran over several years ago when the rabbit it was chasing headed across a paved road. I saw that one happen, too, I was running to try to get my dogs out of the road but didn't make it in time to save him.


----------



## red dragon (Dec 22, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Sorry to hear it, that's a tough thing. Onme of the best beagles I've ever had got ran over several years ago when the rabbit it was chasing headed across a paved road. I saw that one happen, too, I was running to try to get my dogs out of the road but didn't make it in time to save him.



its hard to watch but everyone has to pay there dues


----------



## hollfire3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear that i work for the fire department and see alot of bad drivers with no respect for anyone or anything they are always in a :nono::nono::nono::nono: hurry to get nowhere if it was your five year old child he would have hit him to its ashame he cant be put in jail and be taught a lesson but in todays world its always someone elses fault never theirs we had a deer dog get hit the same way 2 weeks ago the guy never hit his brakes and there were people that had orange on and trucks stopped gettin the dogs


----------



## red dragon (Dec 22, 2011)

:





hollfire3 said:


> Sorry to hear that i work for the fire department and see alot of bad drivers with no respect for anyone or anything they are always in a :nono::nono::nono::nono: hurry to get nowhere if it was your five year old child he would have hit him to its ashame he cant be put in jail and be taught a lesson but in todays world its always someone elses fault never theirs we had a deer dog get hit the same way 2 weeks ago the guy never hit his brakes and there were people that had orange on and trucks stopped gettin the dogs



Its sad i dont see why people act like that because the people that would hit someones (stupid hound) and not look back would be the one sueing everyone and there brother if there dog was hit but i guess sometimes if you want justice you have to do it yourself:swords::swords::swords:


----------



## nkbigdog (Dec 22, 2011)

Man's Best friend sorry for your loss.  Love to see a good dog work.  God Bless


----------



## red dragon (Dec 22, 2011)

nkbigdog said:


> Man's Best friend sorry for your loss.  Love to see a good dog work.  God Bless



thank you merry christmas


----------



## ted_BSR (Dec 22, 2011)

jimmy ballard jr said:


> Spookie will be running Rabbits for jesus now? I bet he has a great pack of dogs!!!!!!!!



Yes he does. He's got Buddy, Cisco, Billie, Patches, Rory, Sheena, Ashley and Hershey with him for sure! I loved all those dogs. Sorry for your loss man.


----------



## red dragon (Dec 22, 2011)

ted_BSR said:


> Yes he does. He's got Buddy, Cisco, Billie, Patches, Rory, Sheena, Ashley and Hershey with him for sure! I loved all those dogs. Sorry for your loss man.



hope those dogs had game because little spookie could run a rabbits hair off! thank you man


----------



## Resica (Dec 22, 2011)

Speed limit is 20, he was doing 60, call the cops.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 23, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, it's tough losing a hound.

Enjoy the memories of the times you shared.


----------



## red dragon (Dec 23, 2011)

Resica said:


> Speed limit is 20, he was doing 60, call the cops.



do you think there would be a case? like serously im looking for anything to get him put in jail.....reckless driving? wrongful death of an animal maybe even animal crulety?


----------



## Faithrider (Dec 23, 2011)

Im sorry to hear about your loss, but as far as the driver goes from the sound of your conversation with him you just can't fix stupid!


----------



## hollfire3 (Dec 23, 2011)

Red Dragon i have some puppies that will be ready in about five weeks if you want one you can have one five are bluetick and four are tri colored saddle back


----------



## gtfisherman (Dec 23, 2011)

red dragon said:


> do you think there would be a case? like serously im looking for anything to get him put in jail.....reckless driving? wrongful death of an animal maybe even animal crulety?


Do you have his license plate? ID of some kind? If you do and I'm serious here. I'd sue him. At least in small claims for the money you lost for future breeding and selling and winnings if you competition hunt (which it sounds like you do). I knew a man whose Grand Night Champion was hit one night on a dirt road. The guy never stopped but he saw it and had the license plate. He recieved $20k off the guy. 

The $$$ is going to hurt an idiot like that more than the arrest.


----------



## red dragon (Dec 23, 2011)

gtfisherman said:


> Do you have his license plate? ID of some kind? If you do and I'm serious here. I'd sue him. At least in small claims for the money you lost for future breeding and selling and winnings if you competition hunt (which it sounds like you do). I knew a man whose Grand Night Champion was hit one night on a dirt road. The guy never stopped but he saw it and had the license plate. He recieved $20k off the guy.
> 
> The $$$ is going to hurt an idiot like that more than the arrest.



I have his phone number which we can back track to his address and name.. my mother and i are talking to some attorneys right now asking them what they think would happen in small claims court im not one to sue but i just want some justice for my little wabbit dog


----------



## Prorain (Dec 23, 2011)

I had one of my hounds get hit 3 years ago xmas night this hound had 3 blinking light and a reflective collar not only did he hit her but he went up the road turned around and hit her again as i am shining my spotlight on her and his truck as he came back towards her i was trying to get thru a bobwire fence she was probably gone after the first time but he had to come back sure was a good thing he didn't stop cause i know i would not have been that civil some folks just don't care.Sorry to hear your lose


----------



## red dragon (Dec 23, 2011)

Prorain said:


> I had one of my hounds get hit 3 years ago xmas night this hound had 3 blinking light and a reflective collar not only did he hit her but he went up the road turned around and hit her again as i am shining my spotlight on her and his truck as he came back towards her i was trying to get thru a bobwire fence she was probably gone after the first time but he had to come back sure was a good thing he didn't stop cause i know i would not have been that civil some folks just don't care.Sorry to hear your lose[/QUOTE
> 
> thank you man i hate people sometimes they will get whats coming!


----------



## ted_BSR (Dec 23, 2011)

red dragon said:


> hope those dogs had game because little spookie could run a rabbits hair off! thank you man



Buddy was a Walker Hound, and could runlike a deer all the day! The others, not so much.


----------



## red dragon (Dec 23, 2011)

ted_BSR said:


> Buddy was a Walker Hound, and could runlike a deer all the day! The others, not so much.


----------



## englishmonster (Dec 25, 2011)

pray for tha best of things in that morons life. people honestly take advantage of old back country roads. it aint kool! folks walk them roads also. how would tey fair if they wacked a human? theses animals are in a since our children. i care depely for my hounds. i woulda done a Dukes of Hazard and tailgated his back side


----------



## red dragon (Dec 25, 2011)

englishmonster said:


> pray for tha best of things in that morons life. people honestly take advantage of old back country roads. it aint kool! folks walk them roads also. how would tey fair if they wacked a human? theses animals are in a since our children. i care depely for my hounds. i woulda done a Dukes of Hazard and tailgated his back side



Thats how i feel about my dogs there my babys if it wasnt for us thinking spookie had a chance of making it and careing more about rushing him to the vet which his pelvis and legs was shattered we wold have been more worried about getting back at the idiot


----------



## benosmose (Dec 26, 2011)

Hate it man seems like its always the best that meet tragedy so soon and if theres a heaven for dogs ive got some friends up there i cant wait to see.


----------



## riskyb (Dec 27, 2011)

Your a better man than i, bc i would have jerked him out that truck .... and i am terribly sorry this happened to you rip fair pup


----------

